# Check Your Marker Lights!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Last year (or so) the seam at the top of the trailer where it meets the nose cap came apart. It lifted up and became kind of a scoop about 8 inches wide and an inch tall. I took it to the dealer and they repaired it by screwing it back down and applying lots of sealant. Seems to be OK.

Over the last couple of months Iâ€™ve noticed the â€œskinâ€ of the nose starting to bubble or pull away (delamination?). If you were facing the front of the trailer it would be the upper left near the marker light. I just kept forgetting to take a closer look.







Yesterday evening, I turned on the light on the side of the house and the spot light beam plays right across the front of the trailer from the side. I noticed that a bubble is appearing underneath the upper right marker light.

This time I DID grab a ladder and take a closer look. The original area of separation still appears to be watertight. However, upon closer inspection of the marker lights, I saw that the silicon sealant does not go all the way around them. In fact, the topmost edge on the upper left has no sealant whatsoever! There is definitely space for water to leak through. The upper right has a small section, maybe a Â½ inch wide that has no silicon. The left, right and bottom edges of both marker lights have sealant. As water rolls down the front it can easily enter the gap at the top of the marker lights and work it's way behind them. The lack of sealent is not something you can see from the ground. I didnâ€™t attempt to take any pictures last night since it was dark. Iâ€™ll try to do it today. Obviously I can apply some silicon and seal the leak, but this does not repair the separation.

I called Keystone and left a message with the Team Challenger department. I wonder if I still have any coverage under the warranty for this defect? Clearly, silicon was not applied all the way around both marker lights at the factory and slowly over time, has made itâ€™s way behind the marker lights and between the fiberglass skin causing it to bubble and pull away.

You may want to pull out a ladder and check for sealant ALL the way around your marker lights and any other openings that require sealant.

We have a 2004 Outback 26RS, purchased brand new in Sept. 2003. I just called the dealer and I have scheduled and appointment for Saturday, November 4th for them to take a look. They say I have a 50/50 shot on whether Keystone will cover this or not.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've been banging that drum here for a while. We had a marker light that leaked when our trailer was new and there's some delamination around it. I check the lights now every time I give the trailer a bath. It's very important to be diligent about checking all the exterior sealants.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The 2004 26rs I had the same marker light leaked to the point the bottom bunk got wet. I pulled both lights out and sealed the holes as best I could. Leak gone.

John


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The day we bought our 07' 26RS, during the walkthrough, I asked for a ladder to inspect the top sides of the maker lights for sealant. My markers were sealed but I asked for more sealant to be added for security. This forum gave me the heads up to look at the marker lights.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I will check everything next week when I bring it home from the storage lot.


----------



## SpeedyReb (May 10, 2006)

I purchased a 25rss new in 2005. A few months ago I noticed a bulge on the front. To make a long story short the front was replaced under warranty and I was told it had indeed been leaking through the front marker lights which had no sealant what so ever around them. I was also told two other trailers were recently brought in with the exact same problem. Our trailer was purchased from Traveland R.V. Centre in Langley, British Columbia, Canada. I would insist that this be addressed under warranty as this would appear to definitely be a problem. In addition to having the front skin replaced I also had the side of the trailer re-painted due to damage that was done to the unit at the factory, poorly repaired and of course never disclosed to myself before I purchased the unit. I've had a long list of problems with this trailer which is now off warranty, I not sure if I would ever purchase or recommend this brand of trailer. The customer service however from Travelland fortunatley has been good.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the leak Herbicidal and hope you get it taken care of
i also give ours a pretty good once over now and then I'll have to really check everything for now on

Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Sorry to hear about the leak Herbicidal and hope you get it taken care of
> i also give ours a pretty good once over now and then I'll have to really check everything for now on
> 
> Don


Thanks HootBob.

Here's a link to 3 pictures I took last night. I just could not get a good angle on the worst of the bubbling which is under the upper left marker light. Hopefully it will be covered since it was originally a defect right from the factory. It just took awhile to show up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great heads up thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good call Herb!









When we did our PDI, I went over every light with a fine tooth comb, and found 4-5 places where Gilligan was in a little too much of a hurry to get to the Nick-at-Night reruns. The dealer took care of all of them on the spot, and we have had no problems.

Still, it's probably a good idea to go around and examine them all again. Probably should be an annual thing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I took the trailer into the shop this past Saturday. The service advisor took some pictures and said he would e-mail the info to Keystone. Well he called me today and said my request is denied. Keystone won't cover it.

He gave me the number to Keystone customer service and said I could give it a try and mention that I know for a fact this is a problem and Keystone HAS authorized repairs on 'out of warranty' trailers before and that I'm a member of Outbackers and that in the spirit of good customer service they should take care of this since it was a defect when it left the factory. I haven't made the call yet, but I will.

Just curious, any idea what kind of success rate other Outbackers have had on getting a delamination problem fixed after the 12 month warranty expires?







Are there any "magic" words or phrases I should use to help get this repaired? Or am I pretty much on my own...

Thanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only suggestion I have is when you tell them you are a member here and then they come to read, your first post states you saw a little delam and then forgot to check further. Some time later you finally got up there. Not what you wanted them to read.

Good Luck ( and maybe delete a few lines)

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've added that to my "what to check in the spring" list...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Herbicidal,

A couple of weeks ago I was checking the trailer at the storage lot and I noticed similar (smaller area) damage below the same marker light. I figured it was a lost cause to get Keystone to fix it. I'll be resealing the light this weekend to prevent any further damage. So far it looks like just cosmetic damage that shouldn't get any worse once I seal up the light fixture.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

MJRey said:


> Herbicidal,
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was checking the trailer at the storage lot and I noticed similar (smaller area) damage below the same marker light. I figured it was a lost cause to get Keystone to fix it. I'll be resealing the light this weekend to prevent any further damage. So far it looks like just cosmetic damage that shouldn't get any worse once I seal up the light fixture.


Hello MJRey,

you have a newer trailer than I, so perhaps your chances are better than mine on getting it covered under warranty. I gave it a lot of thought on my commute to work this morning and I'm going to give it to 'em straight. The marker lights were not properly sealed from day one (I have pictures) and it's taken awhile for this defect to show itself. I'll give Keystone a call at lunch today. I will also call the dealer and see if they can give me an idea of how much it would cost for the repairs if I were to pay for it myself.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a bummer Herb! Man you have had your share of bad luck lately, eh!?!
Stay on Keystone about this. Keep your cool, and be professional and you will probably get the same in return from them. Good luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Doug.

Just trying to keep a







face! I just spoke with the dealer and if I was to pay for this myself it would be @ $1,000.00. Now the kicker, the service advisor said he recently received approval to replace the front cap for a delamination issue on a *2003* Outback! He said he doesn't understand the inconsistent responses from Keystone.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Update!

I called Keystone during my lunch hour and spoke with a very nice man (who will remain anonymous) and explained the delam problem. I also spoke highly of the trailer and of the wonderful times and memories we've created over the last couple of years. I also spoke very highly of Outbackers.com and the folks that are here. He said that he is aware of this web site and that Keystone has had some bad batches of glue over the past several years and that Keystone wants to do the "right thing".









So he asked me to contact my dealer and have them write it up and include some pictures and send the 'pre-auth' request to his attention. I just called my service advisor and he'll take it from there along with calling my contact at Keystone in the morning.

I'm optimistic that I will get the cap replaced under warranty after all. My service advisor said he would call me back tomorrow. Holding my breath for now....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like the tides may be shifting....good luck with the battle with the service facility.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well that took a few more phone calls then I initially thought to both my dealer and Keystone, but my persistence paid off. Good...errr....*GREAT* news! My dealer now has 'authorization' to replace the nose cap! My service advisor will be ordering the parts today or tomorrow. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MJRey said:


> Herbicidal,
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was checking the trailer at the storage lot and I noticed similar (smaller area) damage below the same marker light. I figured it was a lost cause to get Keystone to fix it. I'll be resealing the light this weekend to prevent any further damage. So far it looks like just cosmetic damage that shouldn't get any worse once I seal up the light fixture.


This response may be too late, but you might want to consider that IF you reseal it yourself and you DO find later that there's internal damage....you will, most likely, be out of luck trying to get them to repair it then.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought a tube of dicor and inspected all of the lights and the roof and EVERYTHING i could think of. I had sealent around all the lights but a few did look marginal ( after looking at your pics ) and i went over them. I only hope Gilligan was off the day mine rolled off the line.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Well that took a few more phone calls then I initially thought to both my dealer and Keystone, but my persistence paid off. Good...errr....*GREAT* news! My dealer now has 'authorization' to replace the nose cap! My service advisor will be ordering the parts today or tomorrow. I'm a happy camper!


GOOD FOR YOU!!!! Glad its all working out for you!!

Persistence pays off - - - but it just burns my .... fingers .... that all the 'theys' out there who should just do the right thing...can't bring themselves to do. Makes it necessary for us all to be "persistent". Once had a bank try to charge me $1,000 for Title Work that I had done myself as an employee of the Title Company...and then another $500 in duplicate (but re-named) charges. Took me 3 weeks to get all that cleared off the bill...someone else who wasn't as "persistent" by nature would have paid the bill.







Just makes me crazy!!! Thanks - I feel better now


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Good news! My service advisor left me a message over the weekend stating the parts are in! Now I just need to call him back (he's off work on Monday's) and schedule a time for the repair. It looks like it will be in January. Yaaaayyyyyy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great news, Herb!









And a great time of year to have the work done, if you have to.
Be sure to let us know how it all comes out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Doug. Yes, perfect time of the year for this type of work.

I just scheduled the appt. for Sat., Jan 6th. A tad off topic, but at the same time, I'm going to talk with them further about upgrading my hitch to a 'dual-cam' version and toss the friction anti-sway bar.

PS: nice Christmas lights on your Outback there Doug!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*UPDATE:* I dropped the trailer off on January 6th and I believe they started to work on it around the 10th. I told them I was in no hurry whatsoever. I called the dealer on 17th as it was possible that I was going to get it back on the 20th just to see where things were at. My service advisor said they had some difficulty with installing the new nose cap and ended up with a "crease" in it. He said they were in contact with Keystone. I said OK, I'll check again in a day or so. I called this afternoon and found out they are having to remove the nose cap they put on and have ordered a 2nd one. They hope to have the new part by the middle of next week.

I said no worries! I'm not in a hurry and I would rather have it done correctly and take longer then the alternative. So, maybe another week or so until I get it back. Hopefully looking like new. Oh well. Stuff happens.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*Update:* Well I hadn't anything from the dealer in a while so I just called and found out they have now gone through 3 nose caps!!!







My service advisor says that the caps keep "cracking". They've been in contact with Keystone and have tried various methods, but nothing has worked 100% yet. He thinks maybe next week it will be ready. You can bet I'll inspect it with a microscope before I sign off on anything. I'm not worried...yet.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

I can only hope that someone from Keystone is paying attention here







, if you'll excuse me I have to dig down through the snow and check my lights


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

camping canuks said:


> I can only hope that someone from Keystone is paying attention here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, at least I don't have THAT problem! It was 65 degrees here yesterday!









I stopped by the dealership yesterday on the way home from work to check on my trailer. It looks like the 4th attempt was the winner! I talked with a service advisor and the lead tech and he said the biggest problem they had was forming the nose cap over the top most edge. That curve has the tightest radius and the nose cap kept cracking at that spot instead of bending. Contributing to the problem was our colder than normal temperatures in January.







They have an indoor area in which to work, but itâ€™s very drafty with very high ceilings and is probably not much warmer than outside. Anyway, on the 4th nose cap, they very slowly bent it over the last radius over the course of 3 days!!! They applied some tension to it and then let it sit in the sun most of the day, then applied more tension and so forth until it was bent into the final position. Now that it is in place, they have some trim and other detail work to do. I should have it back in another week.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

This is what I hope to be my final post is this thread that was started back in October 2006! I just confirmed that I can pick up my trailer tomorrow.







Yeah!!! You can bet Iâ€™ll double check the area around the marker lights and all the new seams for waterproofing. Iâ€™ll get to try my new Align-Quick hitching guides I bought last month. Plus, I will now have a chance to set up my new Drawtite Dual Cam HP sway control that I also bought last month. The old friction anti-sway is long gone in the garbage. New toys! Woohoo!


----------

